# Decals entfernen



## ders (20. Februar 2015)

Moinsen,

hat schon wer die Decals von seinem Radon entfernt?
Ist das Möglich, ohne die eigentliche Farbe anzugreifen oder zu entfernen?

lg


----------



## mtintel (20. Februar 2015)

Schau Mal hier im Suborum oder verwende die Suchfunktion, Frage ist fast jede Woche hier und wurde schon mehrfach beantwortet  Ob und wie man es entfernt hängt vom Modell ab, gab schon einige Infos dazu, auch seitens Radon. Was ich in Erinnerung hab erlischt aber auch die Garantie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (20. Februar 2015)

mtintel schrieb:


> Schau Mal hier im Suborum oder verwende die Suchfunktion, Frage ist fast jede Woche hier und wurde schon mehrfach beantwortet  Ob und wie man es entfernt hängt vom Modell ab, gab schon einige Infos dazu, auch seitens Radon. Was ich in Erinnerung hab erlischt aber auch die Garantie.


Danke, dann werde ich noch einmal schauen!


----------



## mtintel (20. Februar 2015)

Gibt z.B. folgende Threads 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-150-8-0-decals.716627/ 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/decals-slide-ed-8-0.620605/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zr-race-29-decals-entfernt-und-jetzt.634864/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/muster-decals-von-slide-125-entfernen-mit-aceton.635595/


----------



## ders (20. Februar 2015)

mtintel schrieb:


> Gibt z.B. folgende Threads
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/radon-slide-150-8-0-decals.716627/
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/decals-slide-ed-8-0.620605/
> ...


Jepp, hatte ich auch gefunden. Ich habe einfach nicht daran gedacht einmal zu suchen 
Mit Aceton zum als Test einfach einen Schriftzug abwischen können.
Funktioniert super und das Schwarz bleibt stehen.
Freue mich schon auf mein geschwärztes Bike.


----------

